
Twitter lists for YC 2017, YC 2018, YC 2019 companies - gajus
These are all participating founders. It is a great way to learn what they are all up to now:<p>* YC S2017 <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;i&#x2F;lists&#x2F;1230735563034021893" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;i&#x2F;lists&#x2F;1230735563034021893</a><p>* YC W2017 <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;i&#x2F;lists&#x2F;1230735739861618691" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;i&#x2F;lists&#x2F;1230735739861618691</a><p>* YC S2018 <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;i&#x2F;lists&#x2F;1230734925881470976" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;i&#x2F;lists&#x2F;1230734925881470976</a><p>* YC W2018 <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;i&#x2F;lists&#x2F;1230735246502424577" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;i&#x2F;lists&#x2F;1230735246502424577</a><p>* YC S2019 <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;i&#x2F;lists&#x2F;1230728767556833280" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;i&#x2F;lists&#x2F;1230728767556833280</a><p>* YC W2019 <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;i&#x2F;lists&#x2F;1230734559743922178" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;i&#x2F;lists&#x2F;1230734559743922178</a><p>Also:<p>* YC S2020 <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;i&#x2F;lists&#x2F;1230850014617862145" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;i&#x2F;lists&#x2F;1230850014617862145</a> (will be populated in the future)<p>* YC W2020 <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;i&#x2F;lists&#x2F;1230849940101844999" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;i&#x2F;lists&#x2F;1230849940101844999</a> (will be populated in the future)
======
dang
Reading material such as curated lists can't be Show HNs, so we took that out
of the title. Please see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html).

Are you sure that these lists contain "all participating founders"? I didn't
think that information was public.

------
nojvek
Why Twitter? Can we not put these in a proper sharing site? Even a GitHub repo
should be good.

